# Workshop storage cabinet



## Steliz (15 Apr 2019)

I've just moved into my new workshop and the first large project is going to be a storage cabinet.

I have found something suitable on youtube which has a free sketchup file.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtdmzpHixnU&t=1152s
The unit is made from a base of 2x4's covered in OSB and the 3/4" plywood cabinet structure is mounted on top of it.

I am going to build the left unit with the drawers once I've adapted the drawing to fit my space which is an 1870mm wide alcove. The free plan has the following dimensions - 915mm height and 750mm depth which I need to customise.
The depth seems somewhat excessive but I intend to mount some wall cabinets above so, is that a standard dimension? 
The height seems about right for me (at 6'2") but the designer doesn't appear to be particularly tall. Is there a rule of thumb for determining the worktop height?


----------



## Stanleymonkey (15 Apr 2019)

Morning

Isn't workbench height determined by standing and placing your palms o flat on a surface?

You might need to have a supply of books ready. Start with a low table and stack books on it until you get to the right height.

Hope this is what you are after.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Apr 2019)

Why does the height of a storage cabinet have any relationship to your bench height?

4x2s for cupboards? That's the stuff houses are built out of, so is massively too big for cupboards. Either you are mis-reading the drawings, or the drawings simply aren't worth following.


----------



## Steliz (15 Apr 2019)

Stanleymonkey":1bp68jyq said:


> Isn't workbench height determined by standing and placing your palms o flat on a surface?



Yes, that's the kind of thing I mean although I'm not sure I fully understand your suggested method.

Mike,
The cabinet will have a worktop which will probably be where my sharpening and finishing gets done that's why I'd like to get the height right.
The plan actually specified 3 1/2" x 1 1/2" for the base frame but I rounded up to match some timber I already have.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Apr 2019)

To build it of 2x2 would be overkill. It's a cabinet, not a bench. 

As for height, take your sharpening kit into your kitchen and try using it at kitchen worktop height (900 to 920mm, usually). See how you get on. Adjust as necessary.


----------



## Steliz (15 Apr 2019)

It's just the base frame that is made from timber, the rest will be plywood.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Apr 2019)

That doesn't change my comments. You could make this of 2x1s. Ex 4x2 is just nuts.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (15 Apr 2019)

Steliz":4uvs0lw5 said:


> Stanleymonkey":4uvs0lw5 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't workbench height determined by standing and placing your palms o flat on a surface?



Yes, that's the kind of thing I mean although I'm not sure I fully understand your suggested method.


Now I read it read it again - it doesn't make much sense!!

I mean start with a low table somewhere in your house. Can you put your palms out flat on it? No - add books until you can put your palms down. Then that's your height.

Mike's idea of the kitchen worktop will give you a good starting point.


----------



## Doug B (15 Apr 2019)

Steliz":bl6qmu1e said:


> The height seems about right for me (at 6'2") but the designer doesn't appear to be particularly tall. Is there a rule of thumb for determining the worktop height?



Personally I made any floor units the same height as my workbench that way if I’m working on long pieces of timber they are easily supported.


----------



## cammy9r (26 May 2019)

The 4x2 is just a plinth base the actual cabinets are 18mm ply similar to kitchen design which is then sat on top.


----------



## sunnybob (26 May 2019)

You should make all work surfaces in YOUR workshop to fit YOU.
If youre 5 foot nothing, youre going to struggle in my workshop because I'm 6 ft 2". Same the other way round

My main bench is 900 mm, be cause there will be stuff on it and then tools above that while I'm working.
My router table though is 1 metre high, so I can stand comfortably and reach across without having to stoop over.
My bandsaw table is also at 1 metre. Everything should fit YOU, not some magic chart dragged up from the internet.

Work out how high your machine needs to be so you can stand comfortably, deduct the height of the machine from that, and there is your workbench height.


----------

